# Dear Cosmo,



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Today is your "Woulda Bin Yer Burpday" Day. I will miss you forever, my wonderful boy. Please give Barnaby a big hug for me.........Here a few pics of my Cosmo:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He was a beautiful boy. They are such great big pieces of our heart and lives.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday to your boy in Heaven, I'm sure there's a big celebration today in his honor.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday at The Rainbow Bridge beautiful Cosmo, I love you as if you were my own. Have a wonderful party, Barnaby will make sure you have the biggest bowl of cheese puffs and all your other favourite foods. Your lovely nephew Barney is taking very good care of your mum and dad, but they miss you so very much x


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Haven't been on much lately so I am a little slow to this thread. However, I do remember your Cosmo SO well. I have some nice pictures of him I like to look at. And that video of him by the girls at the dancing school is very special as he called out to them, happy to see his friends. Cosmo was such a great soul. I can tell from his photos he loved you so much and you back to him in return. Cheers to Cosmo..... I just passed end of June loosing my Skye (4 years-yikes). Just started looking at rescues( any dog) but who knows.
dlm ny country


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

dlmrun2002 said:


> Haven't been on much lately so I am a little slow to this thread. However, I do remember your Cosmo SO well. I have some nice pictures of him I like to look at. And that video of him by the girls at the dancing school is very special as he called out to them, happy to see his friends. Cosmo was such a great soul. I can tell from his photos he loved you so much and you back to him in return. Cheers to Cosmo..... I just passed end of June loosing my Skye (4 years-yikes). Just started looking at rescues( any dog) but who knows.
> dlm ny country
> View attachment 875715


Thank you for remembering my boy. I hope you have luck in your search for a new companion.


----------

